# CHEAP AA. BATTERIES



## surapon (Apr 5, 2016)

Dear Great Teachers and my friends.
I have very old Canon point and shoot SX 160 IS, and want my wife to use, when she have vacation in Thailand next week. Yes, after 5 or 7 years, the Big button CR 2025 battery for time teller in camera not work, Yes, I change the new battery.
The question for you, Sir/ Madame = I try to use the Cheap 2 AA Panasonic Batteries ( from Dollars tree store = 4 AA Batteries for 1 US Dollars)-- I can shoot only 4-5 photos before power in Batteries run out, But I check with my 
meter= the batteries still in full power. BUt, If I use 2 Rechargable Batteries AA " ENELOOP", Yes, I can shoot more than 80 + photos.
The question for you = WHY ?
Thank you, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 5, 2016)

Dear friend Surapon.

I imagine that you refer to cheap batteries non-rechargeable AA. These batteries have a nominal voltage of 1.5 volts but during a shot with flash on, suffering a large voltage drop to about 0.9 volts. After a few minutes, the voltage recovers, but the camera has already fired the low battery alert, and will only return to normal operation when removing and installing the batteries again.

Some models of point and shoot camera has a setting in the menu where you select which type of battery is inside the camera. Thus the camera will not trigger the low battery warning, that occurs when these transient voltage drops, typical of alkaline batteries.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon.
> 
> I imagine that you refer to cheap batteries non-rechargeable AA. These batteries have a nominal voltage of 1.5 volts but during a shot with flash on, suffering a large voltage drop to about 0.9 volts. After a few minutes, the voltage recovers, but the camera has already fired the low battery alert, and will only return to normal operation when removing and installing the batteries again.
> 
> Some models of point and shoot camera has a setting in the menu where you select which type of battery is inside the camera. Thus the camera will not trigger the low battery warning, that occurs when these transient voltage drops, typical of alkaline batteries.



I suspect you are right-on. The cheap batteries have a high internal resistance, so the voltage drops when a load is put on them. The Eneloop batteries are pretty good as far as internal resistance. My new toy battery checker measures internal resistance, and some of the other high end batteries of the same age have much higher internal resistance. I can only imagine that the low cost batteries that were not intended for high power use will run down quickly.

If you want throw away batteries, get some Duracell batteries. They hold up well.


----------



## surapon (Apr 6, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon.
> 
> I imagine that you refer to cheap batteries non-rechargeable AA. These batteries have a nominal voltage of 1.5 volts but during a shot with flash on, suffering a large voltage drop to about 0.9 volts. After a few minutes, the voltage recovers, but the camera has already fired the low battery alert, and will only return to normal operation when removing and installing the batteries again.
> 
> Some models of point and shoot camera has a setting in the menu where you select which type of battery is inside the camera. Thus the camera will not trigger the low battery warning, that occurs when these transient voltage drops, typical of alkaline batteries.




Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear great Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
I have learned some thing new in every days.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Apr 6, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friend Surapon.
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear great teacher , Mr. Mt Spokane.
I will get Duracell batteries for my dear wife----Ha, Ha, Ha, I do not want her to throw my dear Eneloop batteries away.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 6, 2016)

surapon said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



As I am sure you have learned, Mr. Surapon, it is better to spend a few extra dollars than to give something to your wife that does not work well. ;-)


----------



## surapon (Apr 7, 2016)

kaswindell said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...




THANKSSSS, dear friend Mr. kaswindell.
I have learn from our great teachers---And You too, spend few more dollars better than she will throw the camera away, and tell me = not work any more---Ha, Ha, Ha., Plus buy Canon 1Dx MK II fro Narita, Japan.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## TheJock (Apr 7, 2016)

surapon said:


> THANKSSSS, dear friend Mr. kaswindell.
> I have learn from our great teachers---And You too, spend few more dollars better than she will throw the camera away, and tell me = not work any more---Ha, Ha, Ha., Plus buy Canon 1Dx MK II fro Narita, Japan.
> Have a great night, Sir.
> Surapon


Mr Surapon,
If my wife would throw away a point and shoot and _replace_ it with a 1DxII then I would make SURE I gave her the worst batteries ever


----------



## surapon (Apr 7, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > THANKSSSS, dear friend Mr. kaswindell.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, dear friend Mr. Stewart K.
I agree with you 1,000%---We will buy the Cheapo AA batteries, and Get the new Canon 1Dx II.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## JClark (Apr 7, 2016)

Good question, solid answers and lots of love. This thread delivers!


----------



## surapon (Apr 8, 2016)

JClark said:


> Good question, solid answers and lots of love. This thread delivers!



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. JClark----I agree with you, Because Most of the CR. members Have the best Knowledge in the world for Photography, Who I can call them my great Teachers. Plus most of our dear friends try to help us to get the right answers as best as they can too. Yes, Some time Stupid question from MW, because I really do not know the simple question---BUT I HAVE LEARN FROM THEM PAST THREE YEARS---IF I DO NOT ASK THE QUESTIONS, I WILL NOT KNOW UNTIL I DIE AND STILL STUPID PERSON UNTIL I DIE.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2016)

Good Morning Mr Surapon. 
I often tell people that I am helping that there are no stupid questions, just questions you don't know the answer to. Until you have asked the same question for the third or fourth time, then it is time to find a new teacher as I'm obviously not explaining the answer well enough!  
Good to have you back sir. 

Cheers, Graham. 




surapon said:


> JClark said:
> 
> 
> > Good question, solid answers and lots of love. This thread delivers!
> ...


----------



## surapon (Apr 8, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Good Morning Mr Surapon.
> I often tell people that I am helping that there are no stupid questions, just questions you don't know the answer to. Until you have asked the same question for the third or fourth time, then it is time to find a new teacher as I'm obviously not explaining the answer well enough!
> Good to have you back sir.
> 
> ...




Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Graham.
Nice to be back home at CR. and talk + learn from our Teachers and all Friends again.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------

